# Best ammo prices in Socal?



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I've recently gotten back into the shooting sports and was greeted by these outrageous prices for ammunition. Over in the ammo forum I heard guys talking about Walmart in TN, TX and FL etc but didn't think I'd find it in the OC Walmart, but was pleasantly surprised! Especially good prices on 9MM range ammo.

Do any of the other big chains like Target or Big 5 carry ammo here? Any additional sources for low cost ammunition would be appreciated. I don't shoot alot of the premium HD stuff, so I don't mind supporting my local gallery for that if need be. Though Walmart did have some hollow point rounds most of it was range ammo. They didn't have Corbon, Gold Dot or +P type stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Just keep an eye out on Big 5 sales; or just stop by your local Walmart or gun show.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Glockamania® said:


> Just keep an eye out on Big 5 sales; or just stop by your local Walmart or gun show.


I wasn't sure if Big 5 sold ammo. I am going to the Crossroads of the West Gun Show next month and if prices are better than Walmart I'll stock up. Walmart just raised their prices about $1.25/50 pk or $3 per 100 box.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Yup. I always bring a calculator to compare prices of ammo at Walmart whenever I go to these shows.

I'll be at the Glendale Gun show next month. It's a small show, but close by.


----------



## GrkPilot (Feb 13, 2008)

Does anyone know if Wallmart in Los Angeles sell them?


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

It depends on the county. Call your local Walmart and find out.

The Duarte WalMart sells ammo.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

GrkPilot said:


> Does anyone know if Wallmart in Los Angeles sell them?


I've heard the do not sell ammo in LA County, but I believe Duarte is in LA county. It should be easy enough to find out for yourself next time you're in WM. It's in sporting goods, but usually behind a counter or in a locked case, you will need assistance from an employee to actually get at it, though you should be able to determine on your own of its there.

Something's wierd about LA. Obviously ammo is legal, but there are some strange things about ammo in LA. For example, the out of state source I get my defense ammo from said they do not ship to LA (I thought they said county but maybe they referring to the city limits). Since I live in OC I didn't bother to ask them why. So maybe there is some local regulatory or cost/tax/surcharge reason that WM doesn't carry it there (if in fact they don't). Like maybe you have to be an FFL to receive or sell ammo there. Just guessing. Maybe the problem is the city of LA, and not the county.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I just got some good deals on ammo from Sportsmans guide, Wolf brand.


----------

